# Topics > Projects >  SecondHands: A Robot Assistant For Industrial Maintenance Tasks

## Airicist

cordis.europa.eu/project/rcn/194119_en.html

Coordinator - OCADO GROUP PLC

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ocado is creating an army of humanoid robots with artificial intelligence"

by Lianna Brinded 
June 10, 2015

----------


## Airicist

SecondHands project members present first robot prototype ARMAR-6

Published on Jan 11, 2018




> SecondHands is an EU-funded Horizon 2020 project aiming to design a collaborative robot (cobot) that can proactively offer support to maintenance technicians working in Ocado’s highly automated warehouses, also known as Customer Fulfilment Centers (CFCs). This robot will be a second pair of hands that will assist technicians when they are in need of help. The robot will learn through observation and will augment the humans' capabilities by completing tasks that require a level of precision or physical strength that are not available to human workers.

----------

